# Beautiful & Easy Free Scarf Pattern (k)



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

I keep watch on this blog - another scarf pattern. Gorgeous! and free.
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-pattern-wiggle-lace-scarf.html


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The scarf is gorgeous...I'm definitely going to put this in my queue!!
Jan


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks! That's certainly a keeper.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

How do you get to the pattern itself? I am logged in but can never get the entire pattern no matter what I click on. Do I need to sign up for her newsletter? Thanks.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. Nice scarf indeed.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice. Thx. Would make nice Christmas gifts.


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

see where it says "You can download and print the pattern here:"
If you hover your mouse over the square with the pattern in it, it will show you a little arrow in the upper right hand corner, click on that and it will bring the pattern up, then you can print it or save it or whatever you want to do.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

jomac said:


> How do you get to the pattern itself? I am logged in but can never get the entire pattern no matter what I click on. Do I need to sign up for her newsletter? Thanks.


me too - I don't see the pattern itself either.

never mind- I see your answer- thank you!
well - I do not have the box you are talking about- must be my browser as there is no picture either- oh well - thanks anyway.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am starting one of these scarves right now. Love it and so easy too and I learned the knitted cast on...BOOOYAAAA


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I printed the pattern but when I finally found the 'download' on the right side and started the process my security program blocked for some reason. I don't know if it is embedded or not, or what the problem was, but I didn't download.
Nice pattern; THANKS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

jl


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I had to use the Firefox browser but I did finally get it- thank you for posting as well - it is a lovely scarf- and I have the perfect yarn so someone will get this for Christmas. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

jomac said:


> How do you get to the pattern itself? I am logged in but can never get the entire pattern no matter what I click on. Do I need to sign up for her newsletter? Thanks.


I'm having problems too.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Bookmarked it.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

this pattern is a keeper.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I was having problems, also. I use Firefox and was trying to figure out how to download the pattern. When I went back to the top, there was the pattern (no downloading needed), so I just highlited and copied it.

A nice pattern.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! It's now on my list of "to do soon" items.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. Funny, I just printed these two out yesterday to add to my "must do" list. Thanks for posting it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much, I think I just found my Christmas gifts pattern. &#127873;


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much, I think I just found my Christmas gifts pattern. &#127873;


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous scarf! It's just the sort I've been looking for, and will definitely start one soon as I finish up some knitted slippers I've promised to the family. Thank you for sharing this with us! Liz in WA state


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Another pattern I didn't need, but really wanted. Thank you for sharing and posting it.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

I tried to get it again and this time I was able to, have no idea why it worked this time. Must have a gremlin in my computer!!LOL


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the scarf, I really like the style. She has some easy awsome scarves to knit!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you have added this one to my never ending list...


----------

